# Bad day at Stevens Pass today



## DrnknZag (Feb 7, 2010)

Three dead in an avy on the backside of Cowboy. Details are sketchy, but patrol has roped off all BC access warning everyone to be careful. I'll find out more when I get home.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/back-country-travel/46923-oh-shit.html


----------



## DrnknZag (Feb 7, 2010)

Shit didn't see that...


----------

